# Anyone buy the ultimate sport package download from RW. I'm in edge weather or not to buy it need opinion, was it worth it to you?



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello I really like the Ultimate sport package from rhinestone world. But I am on a real tight budget. I want to get started selling asap I just got my supplies to start making my templates and only have the Rstones free trial right now. Not sure how long the curve is for that. 

So my thoughts where us the $50 for the software and put it towards the package. But still don't know the fonts and images look pretty simple. I'm sure I already have all of those images in vector format already. I would hate to find out that all I had to do was a few clicks to convert it to rhinestones.

Don't want to blab. If you have purchased the download I would love your opinion. Thanks. Another late night doing reasearch.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are just learning the rStones software, it isn't going to be as easy as you think to just stone images...especially ones like the new filled balls. The lettering would be fairly simple...especially if you bought a rhinestone TTF like what are sold at rhinestonealphabets.com. 

So, in answer to your question, getting templates setup like those in the sports package are going to be more involved than just a few clicks.

Just my opinion of course...unless I only wanted one or two of the sports I probably wouldn't tackle it and I have had rStones for maybe 6 months.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah I was thinking after my post not just the fills by then figureing the size of the balls etc.. That's takes alot of time as well maybe I can download I and get Rstones and mess with I as I go 

so ho are you doing on Rstones are you still
learning??


----------



## Jenks (Oct 6, 2011)

As a newbie, here are my thoughts...if you want to start making $$$ ASAP, with no learning curve, then I would consider purchasing the Ultimate Sports Package. 

I went a different route myself and purchased the rStones and downloaded the Corel Draw free trial to try my hand at designing myself. It isn't as easy as one would think, but then again, it may be because I am also learning Corel as well. 

I've also decided to go the Crystal Press route as opposed to cutting my own templates. I've not yet received my machine so there's no doubt I have another learning curve ahead!

I can't wait to get out there and make $$$...and some mornings I wake up thinking I could be doing that already with Matt's system. 

I've previously been in the business with a "partner" and we outsourced our transfers overseas. I decided I did not want to go that route again. There were advantages and disadvantages to outsourcing.

Research, know your strengths and weaknesses, and make the decision that is right for you and your business.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

YeH I have a Roland gx24 so I'm ready to cut but I need the need the templTe files for that lol.
I'm thinking my answer is almost infront of my face but for $200  hum!!!!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

It is not just the files, it is the flock too. If you think you have a market for the sports stuff, it is a really good deal. You can be up and running in a day or 2 once you figure out your cutter settings.I have bought a lot of fonts from Matt and I love the versatility. I have really just started designing my own stuff. Also if you have the sports pack you can do the car decals too. I like the stick on from rhinestone designz, I know others like the DAS but I don't have the system and can't buy it. There is also paint protection film too. Either way, Matt has a good system for getting started.


----------



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi, I have coral x5 and rstones, with shaping from macro monster. with a GX-24. You need to figure out what your time is worth. You get a template packet and go, or build as you one design at a time. what are you using for a design program? You are using stick flock for your template materal correct?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hotrod08 said:


> Hi, I have coral x5 and rstones, with shaping from macro monster. with a GX-24. You need to figure out what your time is worth. You get a template packet and go, or build as you one design at a time. what are you using for a design program? You are using stick flock for your template materal correct?


 
i have corel X3 and just recieved a sheet of sticky flock to see how that works obviosly it will since thats the suggested if you have the money to buy it.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

L144S said:


> It is not just the files, it is the flock too. If you think you have a market for the sports stuff, it is a really good deal. You can be up and running in a day or 2 once you figure out your cutter settings.I have bought a lot of fonts from Matt and I love the versatility. I have really just started designing my own stuff. Also if you have the sports pack you can do the car decals too. I like the stick on from rhinestone designz, I know others like the DAS but I don't have the system and can't buy it. There is also paint protection film too. Either way, Matt has a good system for getting started.


 
yes i think i got an opening for the sports and also decals as well. i already got a few asking for decals i ordered a sheet of stickon to test it out, i should get it today or tomorrow. i also cant order from DAS so hopefully the stickon works good
its looking like i am leaning towards the download just wish it was a little bit cheaper lol im sure we all wish that though


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

I am new to the forum and new to rhinestone apparel but not tshirts or vinyl stickers. I bought a Roland EGX-350 engraver for doing rhinestones but also wanted to do engraving to add more to my business. 

Anyway that being said and the little bit of poking around I have been doing on here I watched Matt's videos for his system. Everything has a learning curve and if you do not already know cutter software/hardware and design software his system will be the quickest way to make money. I started in the sticker business in 2002 learning from a friend who had a cart in a mall in San Diego. The amount of money that can be made when you have the traffic amazed me enough to invest in my own equipment but I didnt do that till I already knew what I was doing. When you go to an event and make things on the fly with customers standing around asking questions while working on something that just got purchased you need to be highly proficient with your tools. That means you need to spend a lot of time with your cutter/software before you take it to make money. His system takes all of that out of the equation to the point that you can make money the minute you get it. I spent 6k on my engraver setup and have spent 5 months learning to do all the things I want to do with it. The software it came with was very basic and their support was minimal. All they could tell me was how to make a rhinestone pattern and basic engraving but couldnt tell me how to do all the other stuff the sales sheet said so I have been hunting down software, tools and tutorials since. I am just barely getting to the point where I have enough knowledge to make some money with it. The videos for his system has shown way more than the videos Roland provides for the engraver I bought lol. Its pretty crazy but training means the difference between how long before you make any money. I happen to be lucky I have a background in machining otherwise I would have a 6k paperweight with the training Roland doesnt have available on their equipment. If I was in your position I would get his system and go make money while learning to do all the custom stuff on your down time. 

Disclaimer: I dont know Matt and have not been compensated for this post lol. I just know a good product when I see it.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks AMG. I just want ti make sure I justify the $200 for downloads. I think I am pretty good with my Roland but the most important is the artwork cutting and the right type of decal material is the most crucial. I am just about to order I wanted to test all weekend but didn't pull the trigger yet.  been trying to go the cheaper route by finding some free files o so
wine that wanted to sell me some but I of all people should know usually the cheap you go usually means the more problems you have to over come


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> Thanks AMG. I just want ti make sure I justify the $200 for downloads. I think I am pretty good with my Roland but the most important is the artwork cutting and the right type of decal material is the most crucial. I am just about to order I wanted to test all weekend but didn't pull the trigger yet.  been trying to go the cheaper route by finding some free files o so
> wine that wanted to sell me some but I of all people should know usually the cheap you go usually means the more problems you have to over come



Good quality art in any medium takes time to get together doesnt matter if you buy it from someone or create it yourself. I bought a lot of clipart cds when I started my business (and still have most of them) yet never used most of it. There was a lot of stuff labeled for the sign industry but unfortunately it seemed like it was designed by someone who did printing and not cutting because everything was way too detailed to be made small like what I was doing. When you make a mistake like that you learn real quick lol. Even with that waste of money though in the 9 years that I have had my cutter it has payed for itself and everything I bought when starting out 10 times over. Its not even my main focus for my business anymore but continues to make me side money without even needing to promote it because enough people know I do it. If you have an event coming up any time soon I dont see why you wouldnt make that back quickly.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes very true. I have a lo of artwork as well like you said. And that was the worst to try and send it to my cutter thinking I'm just gonna cut it and make a nice decal then see all the lines crossing each other all over the place. Lol. I just need ti suck it up and get it


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> Yes very true. I have a lo of artwork as well like you said. And that was the worst to try and send it to my cutter thinking I'm just gonna cut it and make a nice decal then see all the lines crossing each other all over the place. Lol. I just need ti suck it up and get it


Ya that can be a pain when artwork isnt as cut ready as promised. I also had the issue with tons of small detail that didnt cut very well as a 6 inch sticker. I was lucky that my buddy gave me all his artwork (fairies, flowers, ford/chevy etc.) so I had a good start so the waste on clipart just cost me money but not time getting up and running.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I feel you on that lol I'm still working in my artwork. That why I have never done a event yet because I don't feel comfortable with artwork. I don't want to have someone over me waiting for there decal and me not beable to cut it or weed it. That is my fear lol


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

Events are easier than a retail location because you can plan your designs around the demographic of the event. If you go to a car show have car logos with various tribal and flame designs. If you go to a rodeo have cowgirl up stickers. This will help you not get overwhelmed but also not waste display space on things that people wont want. You can also just put a little sign that says "many more designs available just ask". Keep fonts simple and dont give too many choices. Few basic block letters, couple brush scripts that are nice and thick (easy to weed), a sports letter style, and some that would be liked by guys that race. Old English is another one I always had on display too but just use you judgement. You dont want someone holding up the line looking through 50 pages of fonts or worse asking you to scroll through all the ones you have installed. Just tell them "that is all I have that works with my cutter" they dont know that isnt true lol


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the tips.. i apreciate it..


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> thanks for the tips.. i apreciate it..


No problem feel free to PM me with any other questions you might have. Be sure to let everyone know how your first event goes whenever you take the leap


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

AldenMediaGroup said:


> I am new to the forum and new to rhinestone apparel but not tshirts or vinyl stickers. I bought a Roland EGX-350 engraver for doing rhinestones but also wanted to do engraving to add more to my business.
> 
> Anyway that being said and the little bit of poking around I have been doing on here I watched Matt's videos for his system. Everything has a learning curve and if you do not already know cutter software/hardware and design software his system will be the quickest way to make money. I started in the sticker business in 2002 learning from a friend who had a cart in a mall in San Diego. The amount of money that can be made when you have the traffic amazed me enough to invest in my own equipment but I didnt do that till I already knew what I was doing. When you go to an event and make things on the fly with customers standing around asking questions while working on something that just got purchased you need to be highly proficient with your tools. That means you need to spend a lot of time with your cutter/software before you take it to make money. His system takes all of that out of the equation to the point that you can make money the minute you get it. I spent 6k on my engraver setup and have spent 5 months learning to do all the things I want to do with it. The software it came with was very basic and their support was minimal. All they could tell me was how to make a rhinestone pattern and basic engraving but couldnt tell me how to do all the other stuff the sales sheet said so I have been hunting down software, tools and tutorials since. I am just barely getting to the point where I have enough knowledge to make some money with it. The videos for his system has shown way more than the videos Roland provides for the engraver I bought lol. Its pretty crazy but training means the difference between how long before you make any money. I happen to be lucky I have a background in machining otherwise I would have a 6k paperweight with the training Roland doesnt have available on their equipment. If I was in your position I would get his system and go make money while learning to do all the custom stuff on your down time.
> 
> Disclaimer: I dont know Matt and have not been compensated for this post lol. I just know a good product when I see it.


AMG, 
Roland does offer free webinars to their registered users and records these for our end users convenience. The webinars are geared to tutorials and setup of software as well as hardware, have you attended any of these? If not I would suggest taking a look as Roland does offer a lot of resources for the end user.


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

RolandASDRick said:


> AMG,
> Roland does offer free webinars to their registered users and records these for our end users convenience. The webinars are geared to tutorials and setup of software as well as hardware, have you attended any of these? If not I would suggest taking a look as Roland does offer a lot of resources for the end user.



I have watched everything Roland had to offer (which isnt much) for the EGX-350, had a Roland rep tell me tech support only knows how to do specific things but not what I wanted to do and wasnt even sure if I could do multitool cutting. I had to find outside software that wasnt provided with my engraver to do what I wanted and have no desire to deal with Roland ever again. Thanks for your interest though.


----------

